# Panther in ohio



## schwinnguyinohio (Dec 25, 2014)

There is a nice looking panther in Columbus ohio craigslist,I tried to paste it but didn't work out.Anyway anyone can go on there and check it out,its about a hour from me.


----------



## jkent (Dec 25, 2014)

why haven't you bought it?
Looks like a good deal.
JKent


----------



## Curtis68 (Dec 25, 2014)

Here is the link:
http://columbus.craigslist.org/bik/4809836428.html

It appears the rear fender, rack and back light are wrong.  Someone please correct me if I am wrong.

http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/1952.html#panther-26


----------



## frank 81 (Dec 25, 2014)

Looks like repop fenders & a Phantom rack & light


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 26, 2014)

We can go on and on. Chainring, seat..........


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Dec 26, 2014)

Well I guess that's explains why it hasn't sold


----------



## spoker (Dec 26, 2014)

i agree,lots of new parts,nothing wrong with that if the seller says what they are,cast o little doubt and..........


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Dec 26, 2014)

Is that a good price,considering all the non original parts?


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 26, 2014)

Not really. It would be very expensive to make it into a correct Panther. If you part it out, you will loose money. If you got it for $500 or less and rode the hell out of it you would be good.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Dec 29, 2014)

also a springer jaguar on Columbus CL


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Dec 29, 2014)

That one has been on a while.  Looks like a repaint to me. Like the lunchbox though!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Dec 29, 2014)

Yea,chainguard looks too nice,Im about an hour south of Columbus ,see you are also in ohio


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Dec 29, 2014)

And the paint almost covers the serial number.  I'm in Columbus.


----------

